# Waiting for account activation



## Sophi2193 (Apr 26, 2012)

I read that we need to post twice in the introduction section so I hope I am in the right place


----------



## Sophi2193 (Apr 26, 2012)

*Account activation*

I'm a student currently away at university, missing my cats very much :'( I am a HUGE animal lover with cats being my favourite of course. I would happily devote my life to cats! I read that I need to post twice in the introduction section before having my account activated so here thats what I have done. I have 3 cats - Maggie, Lisa and Tigerlily. Also 1 who is sadly no longer with us - Ella <3 xx

My cat Lisa recently had a cancerous tumour removed from her thyroid so I am hoping to have my account activated soon so I can share my worries and see if anyone can give advice or support. Cancer is not something you want associated with someone you love so much :'(


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. This is a great place to come for advice and info. Very knowledgeable cat lovers. I live in Tennessee, USA. I joined in Dec 2011 and I'm thrilled I did. It's wonderful having a place where people understand my near "insane" love for my cat. Looking forward to seeing photos of your kitties.


----------



## leesah (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi I am new as well! Looking for cat device


----------



## bridy (Apr 29, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## Midas (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi, Sophi2193, I'm waiting as well. Nice to meet you.


----------



## Ailbhe (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi I'm new also! if anyone's good on cat behaviour ill be asking a question in that section..


----------



## fallon (May 1, 2012)

Welcome  i am new as well. Looking forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## daisy22 (May 2, 2012)

Hello

I've introduced myself but thought I should also pop in here to say hello. I have 2 cats and I love them to bits.

They are brothers aged 9 years old although they don't look like brothers as one is ginger and one is black. They have such different characters too, although both are very loving when they want to be and I love nothing more than one of my boys sitting on my lap purring away, it is so comforting.

They helped me when I was seriously ill, they came close all the time and their purring really relaxed me and made me feel better.

That's all for now peeps.rcatrcat


----------



## Tagren (May 3, 2012)

Looking at some cat behavior issues as well...


----------



## daisy22 (May 2, 2012)

I hope my account can be activated now as I am in need of some behavioural help.


----------



## thegreasefire (May 4, 2012)

Hello, waiting for activation as well.
Well, our cat is definitely not very cat-like except that she is a very dedicated mouser and has recently been patrolling every room, catching several mice and even leaving us a few gifts (the best part of the mouse, aka, the front lol!). I just hope the neighbors don't poison the mice or I'll go beat them up myself! She just loves to please us in such unusual ways. She will do any trick we teach her (roll over, high five, shake, speak, sit, bang-you're dead -she even goes ack as she falls over, etc...), she can't spend a second without us and gets really lonely if we go out (meows a lot and waits for us at the door, once she even knocked over the answering machine as we let her hear our voice from across the country), she follows us even to the bathroom and can't spend a night, hot or cold without sleeping in my arms. If she gets too hot she just turns around, makes some room between us, puts her face near mine and reaches out to touch my arm, neck or hand. If I cry, she quickly comes over with a concerned look, jumps in my lap and purrs. She then either cuddles in my lap or tries to snap my out of it by pinching my wrists with her teeth while still purring. She loves to see us get up in the morning (she usually gets up before we do, though not always) and has to have a conversation with us. Her bowl is usually full, so she just loves to talk and ask questions I guess! Her facial markings split her face right in two in a straight line, half is black, half is orange. Her front paws are the opposite with little white feet. She's definitely unusual and she will always look into your eyes when you talk to her. You call her name, she looks right at you, comes to you, and although she can be a trouble maker, she knows that she shouldn't be doing certain things and quickly bolts once she notices you're watching her. I never had pets as a kid and never had been around cats. I've been bit by one as a kid and never really considered living with one until I met my boyfriend who had her since she was a kitten. When I met her I thought she was cute but was a bit weirded out by the fact that she kept staring at me. Then, a few days later I come over to visit and lie down on the couch to watch TV and she comes over to lie down with me. She really likes people, even strangers. She just hates other cats (hisses and scares them away) and is suspicious of dogs. She just turned 7 and we could tell the poor girl was sick (some bad tuna) and I hand fed her and brought her water (she lapped the stuff up out of my hand!) and she felt a lot better. I had to pick her up and carry her around because she was so weak, but she's doing great now. Anyway, sorry for the long post... I'm just waiting, as I said, to be approved so I can post my question. I am not in a hurry though, it isn't really an issue. We're usually always home (except for those times I have a job) and will always know if she's feeling off before it is too late. Anywho, see you guys in the forums.


----------



## JustOneMore (May 4, 2012)

oo is that true you have to post twice here (introductions) first? I am wondering if that is why I can not yet see my thread that I just posted? i dont know

what type of cats do you have???


----------



## catparty (May 4, 2012)

I am new as well! Been on the forums practically the whole day, squeeing over cats <3


----------

